# Balanus (or what's it called ?)



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, I've seen this (or some similar one ?) in some tanks. May I know whether it's a kind of Balanus or something else ? Where could I find it ? Thanks !


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Balanus refers to smaller variants of the barnacle family. I use the barnacle clusters in one of my tanks for tanganyikans for years and they work fine. The larger barnacles measure about 4cm in diameter. They do collect detritus and other sediment though especially if you have sand sifting cichlids.

I saw some larger barnacle clusters down @ Clark's Feed & Seed in Bellingham, I'm pretty sure I saw some in J&L Aquatics in Burnaby too.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They are called barnacles.
I have some if you are looking for them.
PM me


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen them at both J&L and BAs (aka IPU) on occassion.

Oh, and please don't post multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> I've seen them at both J&L and BAs (aka IPU) on occassion.
> 
> Oh, and please don't post multiple threads on the same topic.


BA's aka IPU? Interesting. We have been operating as IPU for 2 years now, strange comment from a "Super Moderator".


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> BA's aka IPU? Interesting. We have been operating as IPU for 2 years now, strange comment from a "Super Moderator".


Alot of people still refer to the store as BA's, with the store being under that name for some years it's hard for some to go by the new name, I still call it BA's because when I mention IPU some don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess but with posts like that it will never stop will it?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> I guess but with posts like that it will never stop will it?


As taureandragon mentioned, I wrote it that way only for clarity's sake. There have been multiple examples of someone mentioning IPU only to have to say later that "IPU is what BAs is called now" (or something to that effect) after someone else asks "what's IPU?".

I know how difficult rebranding is and I apologize for any issues caused.


----------

